# yellow-tinted CM before BFP???



## wannabemomy37

Hi ladies!!! I am now 14dpo with AF due any time now (15th the latest I think).

I tested BFN on 10DPO as well as 12DPO...

My question is, has anyone experienced yellow-tinted globby CM (resembles snot, for lack of better word) right before their period or :bfp:???


----------



## Special_K

wannabemomy37 said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am now 14dpo with AF due any time now (15th the latest I think).
> 
> I tested BFN on 10DPO as well as 12DPO...
> 
> My question is, has anyone experienced yellow-tinted globby CM (resembles snot, for lack of better word) right before their period or :bfp:???

I had the same EXACT stuff you are talking about! When I saw it I was like what the heck....I tested on 8 DPO and 12 DPO and both were :bfn: I plan to test again tomorrow but to be honest I really don't think this is my month because I just don't feel pregnant. Good luck to you and let me know what happens! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomy37

[/QUOTE]I had the same EXACT stuff you are talking about! When I saw it I was like what the heck....I tested on 8 DPO and 12 DPO and both were :bfn: I plan to test again tomorrow but to be honest I really don't think this is my month because I just don't feel pregnant. Good luck to you and let me know what happens! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Any news?? I have yet to test still...My fiance wants me to wait for when we are together for FMU which won't be until Saturday morning!!
Still no AF for me, however after a BM today I did notice red blood? :(


----------



## Chiclets

I've had it before AF and before bfp in the past. I don't think it's a for sure sign for one or the other really.


----------



## Missbx

I had the same I posted it on here awhile ago but I got Af eveyone can have diffrent signs good luck :dust:


----------



## bazzb

I jus had it.. and AF started today
Good luck!


----------



## AZBabyDust

wannabemomy37 said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am now 14dpo with AF due any time now (15th the latest I think).
> 
> I tested BFN on 10DPO as well as 12DPO...
> 
> My question is, has anyone experienced yellow-tinted globby CM (resembles snot, for lack of better word) right before their period or :bfp:???

I tested at 10 DPO and it was a BFN.... at 18 DPO I tested twice, both BFP's!! I had very creamy CM and some days it did appear a little tinted, could be a good sign!!


----------



## Special_K

I had the same EXACT stuff you are talking about! When I saw it I was like what the heck....I tested on 8 DPO and 12 DPO and both were :bfn: I plan to test again tomorrow but to be honest I really don't think this is my month because I just don't feel pregnant. Good luck to you and let me know what happens! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Any news?? I have yet to test still...My fiance wants me to wait for when we are together for FMU which won't be until Saturday morning!!
Still no AF for me, however after a BM today I did notice red blood? :([/QUOTE]

I tested today (14 DPO) and :bfn: :cry:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Still no AF for meee :happydance:


----------



## bazzb

Test!!! :)


----------



## Special_K

wannabemomy37 said:


> Still no AF for meee :happydance:

Still no AF for me either....and I'm NEVER EVER late, if anything I'll be a day or 2 early. I'm going to test tomorrow, which would be 19 DPO lol. To add to that, the weirdest thing is going on with my cervix it's extremely high and tilted towards my back and it was never like that before so I'm really confused now! I don't feel pregnant though that's for sure so I'm still 110% prepared to get a :bfn: is that weird lol?!

Has AF showed up for you yet? Or have you tested again?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oops, sorry...forgot to update.
I ended up having another weird AF...Spotting for 3 days, AF for 2-3 days, spotting for another 2 days...Seems to be my new thing this cycle and last...Not enjoying that, seeing as my AF usually lasts 2-3 days total (no spotting whatsoever.)

Any luck with you, SpecialK??


----------



## Special_K

wannabemomy37 said:


> Oops, sorry...forgot to update.
> I ended up having another weird AF...Spotting for 3 days, AF for 2-3 days, spotting for another 2 days...Seems to be my new thing this cycle and last...Not enjoying that, seeing as my AF usually lasts 2-3 days total (no spotting whatsoever.)
> 
> Any luck with you, SpecialK??

AF is definitely on her way for me...when I wiped last night before I went to bed there was some red/pink on the TP and again this morning (I get that a day or 2 before AF is in full force LOL). I know I'm gonna sound crazy saying this, but I'm relieved that AF came LOL! She was almost 2 weeks late and I kept getting a :bfn: every time I tested and I was starting to think I was having an anovulatory cycle but that isn't the case (at least I don't think so). I'm definitely temping this cycle because I guess I can't rely on OPK's. I got a positive OPK on Oct 31 which meant that I was due to ovulate anytime within the 48 hours and since AF is on her way that means that I didn't ovulate until mid November!! :shrug: I also plan on using the CBFM since I bought that last month, so hopefully this cycle I'll have all my bases covered and get a :bfp: before Christmas.

wannabemommy, are you spotting in between periods? I hope everything is going well for you and hopefully the both of us will get a :bfp: for Christmas...that would be the best present ever! :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Yes! I get this symptom right before I get AF!


----------



## wannabemomy37

This cycle and last cycle I've had spotting during my period, not in-between.


----------

